# Tradtech Black Max 2.0 ILF Limbs



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to hearing the comparisons of the "old" Samick versus the "new" W&W limbs!

There must have been some issues in getting them into production... we're nearly at the end of 2016!


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I just ordered the 2.0's as well. I'm looking forward to shooting them.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I think that the graphics are ugly and wish that they were plain black as the old ones were.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

stick monkey said:


> I think that the graphics are ugly and wish that they were plain black as the old ones were.


I'm with you on that!!! If they wanted logos, they could have gone with a dark grey rather than white lettering. (At least that's what the pics show online.).


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

They look so generic...I think that most people liked the original because of the lack of graphics...especially for hunting setups.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be interested to hear some responses as well, as I opted to save the cash and ordered the older ones on closeout from Lancaster.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

A very good friend of mine who knows stickbows in and out and is a meticulous tester of things just got a set of the wood/glass 2.0 in. His text to me yesterday said the 2.0 seemed as fast as the originals (hadnt chronoed em yet) but said they were definitely quieter and surprised at the lack of vibration comparing the two. Also said they felt smoother to him. I shoot and hunt with the wood glass limbs and if the new ones are quieter I'll have a set or two for sure!!!! He also liked how much better the limb tips were on these compared to Samicks, I've complained about that in the past how much they varied........just some FYI.

He said putting a set of the new 2.0's on a Trident riser was about as quiet a rig as he has shot in a while


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yohon said:


> A very good friend of mine who knows stickbows in and out and is a meticulous tester of things just got a set of the wood/glass 2.0 in. His text to me yesterday said the 2.0 seemed as fast as the originals (hadnt chronoed em yet) but said they were definitely quieter and surprised at the lack of vibration comparing the two. Also said they felt smoother to him. I shoot and hunt with the wood glass limbs and if the new ones are quieter I'll have a set or two for sure!!!! He also liked how much better the limb tips were on these compared to Samicks, I've complained about that in the past how much they varied........just some FYI.
> 
> He said putting a set of the new 2.0's on a Trident riser was about as quiet a rig as he has shot in a while


THAT is what i want to hear!! Can't wait to get my set now!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Those graphics aren't anything a black sharpie can't fix. 

I don't care for them either. Hope the new limbs are great though. The old ones were the best limb for the $ I've ever seen.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I was disappointed to see the graphics too. :-(


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone got any updates? My box just left Dubai


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The labels are not bad. It gives the deer something to read while shooting at them.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I am heading up to LAS tomorrow mornig to spend some money with John


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

I received a set of 55 pound mediums last week and set them up on one of the Trident risers. I also have a set of 55 medium original Black Max limbs that I have set up on a Titan riser. Both sets of limbs were glass/wood limbs. I spent the afternoon trading the limbs back and forth between the two risers to get a feel for how they compared to the originals on both a wood and metal riser. I would shoot a couple ends with both bows, and then trade the limbs. I was shooting the same 2117's off of both and as Yohon said above, the most obvious differences between the two limbs were the lack of hand shock as well as lack of noise with the newer 2.0's. I haven't taken the time to play with them over my chronograph yet... its hunting season!

The new 2.0's also look like a better finished, more refined limb. I have attached a couple of photos below. One thing that is very obvious... even though these limbs are both the same draw weight, the newer 2.0's are thinner in profile than the original Black Max limbs. The limb on the left in the photo is the 2.0 and the photo was taken at about the same spot in the limb curve. I also attached a photo of the two limb tips. The limb on the right in the photo is the new 2.0. A nicer, more conventional looking limb tip. 

These comparisons were with two sets of my limbs that are as close to the same as I can get. I have several sets of the original Black Max limbs and over the years they have changed in appearance and in limb tips themselves.


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, sounds very encouraging!! Thanks heaps for the pics and mini review!!


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

Kinda makes me want to run out and buy an ILF bow...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I actually didn't mind the old limb tips, but I'm encouraged to hear about the new limbs. W&W really knows how to make limbs. I will probably get a pair or two of the new ones and donate my old ones to a student.


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

By the way, are Tradtech limbs rated based on 25" risers for the DW? So if a set of limbs is rated fir 45 pounds, but you are using a 19" riser, does that really create a bow with a DW of approx. 51 lbs.?


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Oldnomad said:


> By the way, are Tradtech limbs rated based on 25" risers for the DW? So if a set of limbs is rated fir 45 pounds, but you are using a 19" riser, does that really create a bow with a DW of approx. 51 lbs.?


No. They are rated on a 17" riser.


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

Ah, ok. So then 45 lb limbs on a 19" riser would be closer to 43 lbs. of DW, correct?


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Give or take 

Don't forget that they are measured at 3 turns out on at 17" Titan


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Awesome ...
John and Rob will be getting more of my money !


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Stykshooter said:


> I received a set of 55 pound mediums last week and set them up on one of the Trident risers. I also have a set of 55 medium original Black Max limbs that I have set up on a Titan riser. Both sets of limbs were glass/wood limbs. I spent the afternoon trading the limbs back and forth between the two risers to get a feel for how they compared to the originals on both a wood and metal riser. I would shoot a couple ends with both bows, and then trade the limbs. I was shooting the same 2117's off of both and as Yohon said above, the most obvious differences between the two limbs were the lack of hand shock as well as lack of noise with the newer 2.0's. I haven't taken the time to play with them over my chronograph yet... its hunting season!
> 
> The new 2.0's also look like a better finished, more refined limb. I have attached a couple of photos below. One thing that is very obvious... even though these limbs are both the same draw weight, the newer 2.0's are thinner in profile than the original Black Max limbs. The limb on the left in the photo is the 2.0 and the photo was taken at about the same spot in the limb curve. I also attached a photo of the two limb tips. The limb on the right in the photo is the new 2.0. A nicer, more conventional looking limb tip.
> 
> These comparisons were with two sets of my limbs that are as close to the same as I can get. I have several sets of the original Black Max limbs and over the years they have changed in appearance and in limb tips themselves.


Wow, the difference in thickness is quite dramatic. I wonder what that means in terms of physical weight, and therefore performance.

I like the matt finish for hunting purposes but like others, I'm not a real fan of the large graphics. Not that it really makes much difference, but at least the large graphics are on the belly side. 

Thanks for the review.

KPC


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

My limbs turned up today, and man I am impressed! Very quiet, no shock and smooth on the draw out past 29". They scaled dead on 45# at three turns out on my riser also. Perfect!
The graphics are not too bad at all, and I like the matte finish on the glass. 
TT have hit a home run as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

rooni79 said:


> My limbs turned up today, and man I am impressed! Very quiet, no shock and smooth on the draw out past 29". They scaled dead on 45# at three turns out on my riser also. Perfect!
> The graphics are not too bad at all, and I like the matte finish on the glass.
> TT have hit a home run as far as I am concerned!


Could you take a pic of the limbs?
Are the logos white or actually grey?

Lancaster Black Friday sale is coming.... so thinking about picking up a set.


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Daniel L said:


> Could you take a pic of the limbs?
> Are the logos white or actually grey?
> 
> Lancaster Black Friday sale is coming.... so thinking about picking up a set.


The logos are actually a light grey, a shade lighter than 18% neutral grey.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

They are AWESOME - Order some.....then sell your old ones cheap in the classifieds. I need a nice used set!

Kidding - they look nice and I'm sure I'll end up with a set somewhere along the line.


----------

